#ubuntu-on-air 2012-09-19
<dholbach> perfect :)
<mhall119> can anybody see the video?
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/hangout/
<tuxcanfly> mhall119: "This live event will begin in a few moments"
<mhall119> cool, making sure it wasn't broadcasting already
<mhall119> going live in 2 minutes
<mhall119> live!
<jvrbanac> There it goes!
<mhall119> o/
<jvrbanac> o/
<tuxcanfly> o/
<jvrbanac> :D
<tuxcanfly> thanks!
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/09/announcing-the-ubuntu-app-showdown-community-winners/
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess
<mhall119> http://uds.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperNetwork
<jvrbanac> yep
<mhall119> #ubuntu-app-devel
<jvrbanac> sounds good
<jvrbanac> yep! :)
<tuxcanfly> here's one
<tuxcanfly> is there a good resource for migrating from pygtk to gir?
<jvrbanac> tuxcanfly, https://live.gnome.org/PyGObject/IntrospectionPorting
<tuxcanfly> jvrbanac: thanks!
<josernestodavila> mhall119: I was checking out the ubuntu-api-website and I got this error --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215117/ when I try to syncdb
<mhall119> josernestodavila: ah, I need to specify what packages you need installed
<mhall119> josernestodavila: try apt-get installing: gobject-introspection
<josernestodavila> mhall119: checking ...
<josernestodavila> mhall119: it worked!
<jvrbanac> mhall119, I added that as step 1 in the DEVELOPMENT file
<mhall119> jvrbanac: me too, lol
<josernestodavila> lol
<jvrbanac> lol
<josernestodavila> cool!, I'll read the spec and see where I can help
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-09-20
<ball> Does Ubuntu-on-air require Adobe Flash or wil Gnash suffice?
<dholbach> hello everyone
<ball> Mornin'
<dholbach> are you all joined into the video stream?
<ball> I'm watching it now.
<ball> I may keel over though. It's 02:59 here.
 * mardi *waves*  watching video
 * ball <- Andrew Ball in Illinois, USA
<jay-r> hi
 * ball waves
<ball> I Ubuntu coding mostly done in C?
<ball> s/I/Is/
<jay-r> is it possible to add in next ubuntu release the feature that can easily converted from unity to classic without installing themes?
<ball> (hello jono)
<jono> hey ball
<jay-r> when i uninstalled an application from ubuntu, does it affect other application?
<ball> jay-r: I've not tried it but Ubuntu may warn you if other packages depend on the thing you're trying to uninstall.
<jay-r> what if i want to retain the application affected by the application i am removing..what can i do?
<jay-r> is it necessary to separate the packages used by an application with the packages used by the other application?
<ball> jay-r: I'll let an experienced Ubuntu person answer that one.
<kermit666> In pbuilder, do we have to clean the packages before testing another program's build?
<kermit666> ok, thanks
<kermit666> Can you sync this package from Debian this late, considering it's past feature freeze?
<jay-r> what is the best ubuntu version that i can use with my netbook AspireOne D270?
<kermit666> mostly clear, yes :)
<dholbach> https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<coolbhavi> :)
<dholbach> bye my friends :)
<kermit666> ok, thanks a lot!
<kermit666> bye!
<coolbhavi> bye :)
<dholbach> thank YOU
<mardi> Thanks
<jay-r> bye sir. Gobless :)..thank
<coolbhavi> thanks a lot for turning up :)
<dholbach> let me know if you have any more questions
<dholbach> and we can answer them next time around
<jay-r> i can't enable ubuntu 3d in my netbook..what's wrong?
<coolbhavi> jay-r, depends on the  graphics card I guess
<kermit666> just a small note - coolbhavi, your mic or connection was a bit noisy, so it was hard to understand everything. But this is definitely a huge improvement from the first hangouts already! Keep it up!
<dholbach> thanks a bunch kermit666
<jay-r> what is minumum requirement for me to enable ubuntu 3d?
<coolbhavi> kermit666, I'm figuring out a problem in my laptop hopefully should be better
<dholbach> http://askubuntu.com/questions/106788/what-are-the-requirements-to-have-unity-3d-running-available
<coolbhavi> next time
<dholbach> jay-r, ^
<jay-r> i agree with kermit666. can i ask when will be the next hangout?
<jay-r> thanks
<coolbhavi> next tuesday
<coolbhavi> at 15:00 UTC\
<jay-r> ok thanks :)
<furkanozdemir> hello guys
<coolbhavi> hello furkanozdemir
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-16
 * jose jose
<dholbach> good morning
<Vince-0> 2600hz goes MVNO! http://blog.2600hz.com/post/61407562417/2600hz-mobile
<Vince-0> lol wrong chan
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-17
<dholbach> good morning
<naum> are we live?
<martin_____> привет!!!!
<martin_____> i
<martin_____> a
<beladov21> w
<beladov21> w
<beladov21> o
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-18
<dholbach> good morning
<ronny_> hi
<Guest55986> hii
<Guest55986> is there any one
<Guest55986> who can help me
<GuidoPallemans> Can I already apply thisfor review? http://guidopallemans.blogspot.be/2013/09/some-time-ago-i-saw-beautiful-lock.html I'd like to have some tips on the color usage, the user feedback (should it be more visible what the user is doing?) and more if possible
<GuidoPallemans> and if this colors are any better: http://imgur.com/KhhaneM
<GuidoPallemans> mhall119: has it started already?
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: I don't know, let me check with the folks doing it
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: so it's been cancelled, the design team didn't get any app submissions to work on
<mhall119> they should be back next week though, if they have something to talk about
<GuidoPallemans> arghh, that's a shame
<mhall119> yeah, I should send them one of mine for input :)
<GuidoPallemans> but where can I submit apps? I couldn't find anything on the web
<GuidoPallemans> haha
<CheeseBurg> When does the videos start?
<CheeseBurg> Aren't supposed to be videos today or am I missing something?
<CheeseBurg> No?
<Connect> Q&A live?
<pulu90> I think this week is cancelled
<Connect> Ok. Tks.
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
<Str> ef
<bebe> hi mans
<damn364> hi guys
<damn364> exit
<UbuPhillup> damn364: /exit
<damn364> thank you
<beladov21> ребята, кто знает где посмотреть переписку с этого чата?
<beladov21_> ghhvghghvg
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-16
<dholbach> good morning
<kirk> popey going to be here for this?
<popey> hello!
<kirk> hey popey
<kirk> popey on a different channel some time back you mentioned how thoroughly Ubuntu tested it's software. Any chance of getting a recap on that?
<popey> ask balloons, he's the expert on it ☻
<kirk> balloons? thanks popey
<popey> autopilot is one of the tools we use.
<popey> yeah, he'll be on today
<kirk> ok, ty
<kirk> bbiab
<grover_> Hey guys, Can anyone help me out with mouse pointer flickering issue on ubuntu 14.04, on multiple desktops
<WastedEmu> Any chance of the Ubuntu Edge coming back?
<captpop> With linux in general being portrayed as being free (freedom) why has the Unity dock been locked in place? Are there any plans to allow movement of the dock or is this a permanent design decision?
<kirk> captpop excellent point
<mhall119> please bear with us everybody, YouTube is in maintenance mode which means we can't run an on-air broadcast at the moment
<kirk> mhall119: we will go get pitchforks and torches ;-)
<mhall119> :)
<JuanMario_> Hi
<mhall119> kirk: just remember, we need them alive to fix it
<kirk> heh true
<kirk> Hi JuanMario_
<JuanMario_> Is Ubuntu OS for tablets and mobiles can downloaded like ubuntu os for the computer?
<DS_McGuire> Top of the morning!
<mhall119> alright, so while we wait for YouTube to work again, I suppose we can do this the old-fashioned way on IRC
<mhall119> so to kick things off, I am Michael Hall, one of the Ubuntu community managers here at Canonical
<boghison> Hi
<jose> \o/
<jose> let's wait a min for airbot to run...
 * kirk twiddles thumbs while youtube's admins do a modified stationary panic
<mhall119> for those who just joined the chat, youtube is currently in "maintenance mode" and won't let us run the usual broadcast that we do for these Q&A sessions, so we're going to do it all here in the chat room
<boghison> So, can we ask questions?
<mhall119> yes, you can ask any question you like here, start it with the word QUESTION in all caps like that so I don't miss it
<JuanMario_> QUESTION Is Ubuntu OS for tablets and mobiles can downloaded like ubuntu os for the computer?
<captpop> QUESTION With linux in general being portrayed as being free (freedom) why has the Unity dock been locked in place? Are there any plans to allow movement of the dock or is this a permanent design decision?
<boghison> QUESTION Will there be a NFC API/NFC payments? AFAIK the NFC chip in the Nexus 4 isn't supported, what about other phones?
<mhall119> also with me here is balloons, codenamed Nick Skaggs, another one of our Ubuntu community managers
<mhall119> jose: airbot is late :-P
<jose> np, just go ahead
<kirk> QUESTION could balloons or whomever explain the testing Ubuntu does to insure software quality?
 * jose gives AirBot a cookie
<mhall119> JuanMario_: not exactly, no. ARM hardware isn't as standardized as x86 hardware is, that means we can't provide just one installer image that will work on any ARM device, so we end up having to create seperate install images for each specific model we want to support
<balloons> kirk, I certainly can. :-)
<kirk> :)
<the_Seppi> QUESTION Why isn't the word "Linux" mentioned a single time on Ubuntu's website?
<mhall119> Canonical provides images for the Nexus 4, 2013 Nexus 7 and Nexus 10, while community ports exist for the Nexus 5 and several other devices
<balloons> kirk, I would point you to this article I wrote earlier in the year. It still applies: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/03/a-simple-look-at-testing-within-ubuntu.html
<kirk> ty balloons
<mhall119> captpop: Ubuntu is "free as in freedom" in the sense that you can do whatever you want with it, because you have the code and the rights to modify that code and redistribute that code. This doesn't mean that all configuration options are provided for you though
<mhall119> The Unity launcher is locked to the side because we want to ensure that the user experience is the same on any device running Unity, which is why you see the Launche ron the same side on the phones, tablets and TV versions
<mhall119> Now some people wanted to be able to change that, and because Unity is free as in freedom they were able to provide a fork of Unity that added this option
<balloons> kirk, essentially after feature freeze (which has passed this cycle) the largest focus is quality. So the archive is locked down to new code and we attempt to stabilize everything. As a community member, running the development version helps out here, as the more eyes and folks using the distro, the more we can cover. That said, we have an ever growing list of automated tests to fill in the gaps and seek out regressions. For the phone specifi
<balloons> cally, every change in the image goes through a landing process whereby we run all the automated tests and do manual verification before pushing it into the image. This is on top of the code reviews and test reviews done during the upstream code merge process
<mhall119> boghison: I'm not sure what the state of NFC support is, we'll be hosting an Ubuntu Engineering Live broadcast tomorrow at 1400 UTC (assuming Youtube cooperates) where I'll have some of the phone engineers on who might be able to answer that
<balloons> You can see the results of the automated testing here: http://ci.ubuntu.com/
<mhall119> if you want an answer sooner, join #ubuntu-touch and ask your question there
<boghison> mhall119 thanks I'll wait for tomorrow
<kirk> well balloons the end result is rather impressive as it seems to run well on everything
<boghison> QUESTION Which countries will Ubuntu Phones first launch in?
<mhall119> the_Seppi: it's not mentioned on the front page, but 4 times on http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu
<captpop> thanks for answering mhall119
<mhall119> the_Seppi: the reason is because our product is called "Ubuntu", it uses Linux but it also uses a lot of things that aren't Linux. We put them all together into a single unified product and that product is what we promote
<balloons> kirk, :-) That's a testament to the entire community of folks who contribute test results, bugs, etc
<the_Seppi> Well, once Ubuntu was called "Linux for Human Beings", but you seem to have dropped that...
<kirk> Linux is technically just a kernel
<mhall119> boghison: we currently have 2 OEMs who are about to ship devices. Bq will launch in most of Europe and some parts of S. America where they currently sell phones, and Meizu will launch in China
<the_Seppi> kirk: you don't have to tell me...
<boghison> So, Meizu will *only* be available in China?
<mhall119> boghison: I'm not sure, I know china will be the main focus, but they also sell phones online and are working their way into other markets
<balloons> the_Seppi, http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu still mentions linux and how ubuntu came about
<the_Seppi> but where did the "Linux for Human Beings" vanish to?
<balloons> boghison, I suspect you will be able to buy one, the same as the other china released phones on the market. That said, frequency coverage may or may not be what you want / need for that reason
<popey> yeah, its for cats and dogs too now, not just humans
<eLTee> boghison: the MX4 is available for order online so I don't see why the Ubuntu version won't be also. Also saw something online about a December release...
<kirk> LOL popey
<Freenzy> I want ubuntu tab now!! :D
<popey> Oh look! NO mention of Linux on debian home page either :þ
<mhall119> the_Seppi: it was a slogan, slogans come and go
<balloons> the_Seppi, what popey said ;-) honestly though, ubuntu does appeal to a larger audience beyond traditional linux users, so I suspect the term isn't as useful to everyone who comes across ubuntu now
<mhall119> the_Seppi: importantly nothing has changed about how Ubuntu is made or promoted
<boghison> QUESTION Will the RTM release hold the features of the last proposed image, or the features of the last stable image?
<mhall119> boghison: the "stable" channel is based on 14.04, which if pretty old now
<mhall119> RTM is using the latest work in devel and devel-proposed, and the phone will ship with 14.10
<mhall119> which is good, because so much work has happened since 14.04 was released
<boghison> When will the RTM be launched and will we be able to update?
<balloons> boghison, the devices you buy will support OTA updates just as our reference devices do now
<mhall119> RTM won't be "launched", it's just where we say to OEMs "Okay, we're done building features, let's start getting it on your hardware"
<boghison> I meant from the current stable release
<mhall119> and as balloons said, you'll get updates to Ubuntu on those devices after they ship
<boghison> stable -> RTM?
<mhall119> boghison: when 14.10 is released it will become the new "stable"
<balloons> ohh, if you have a ref device, I would flash 'devel' atm
<nik90> popey: hmm I cant see the video on ubuntuonair.com...it just says "pls wait"
<mhall119> nik90: YouTube is in "maintenance mode" and won't let us run a broadcast
<kirk> too bad it is a great video
<nik90> mhall119: ah
 * nik90 then reads the backlog
<mhall119> we'll be back again next week, same time and place, and hopefully YouTube will be working then :)
<boghison> So, is this goodbye?
<mhall119> alright, keep those questions coming, in the mean time I'm going to give a coule of updates
<mhall119> boghison: nope, we've got the whole hours scheduled :)
<boghison> Super
<davmor2> popey: the universal operating system,  ps you have to scroll quite away to find it on the Red hat front page, there is only linux in the name of the product on the Suse home page also
<mhall119> so as I mentioned earlier, we have a second live broadcast/Q&A tomorrow that will include members of the Ubuntu Engineering teams, that is at 1400 UTC and also on http://ubuntuonair.com so be sure to join us for that
<kirk> a rose by any other name...
<talky> QUESTION:When will cononical get inti the smartwatch buisness,an ubuntu smartwatch will work great with some scopes
<the_Seppi> will this live broadcast ever start?
<mhall119> so last week balloons and I were at FOSSETCON in Orlando, where I got to test-drive our new app developer training material on http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-dev-training/
<boghison> QUESTION Will Ubuntu allow apps to access system features in the future, like SMS?
<mhall119> if anybody is interested in helping spread the word about Ubuntu app development in your community, we've got some excellent material for you there in the form of slides, printable handouts, etc
<davmor2> boghison: you can now through content hub
<boghison> I meant something like Android, third-party apps accessing
<boghison> system features
<mhall119> and finally we have a new mailing list: ubuntu-community-team@lists.ubuntu.com where we've had some discussions about ways to recognize individuals and organizations that are helping to spread the use of Ubuntu in places like schools, if anybody has some experiences or opinions on that please join the mailinglist and discussion
<balloons> the_Seppi, youtube is down atm, so we're just chatting
<mhall119> talky: I have no idea when or if we will enter the smartphone market, the work we've done to support phones will certainly open that door for us, but right now our focus is on phone, tablet and desktop
<balloons> talky, a smartwatch eh? :-) Anything is possible, as ubuntu has been made to run on anything. But yes, our current focus is indeed the phone. I'm curious to see how the smartwatch market will evolve
<mhall119> boghison: apps won't access SMS directly, but as balloons said you can use content hub to send links, text or pictures from your app to the messaging-app with the user's consent
<balloons> what are you hoping to see in a smartwatch?
<boghison> Not only SMS, system features in general
<mhall119> I'm also curious to see how the smartwatch market will evolve, the google glass market was all the rage a couple years ago but hasn't seemed to have gotten a foothold yet
<balloons> just to restate mhall119's note about ubuntu-community-team@lists.ubuntu.com. Do join up if you want to discuss and help shape the community. Good discussions are happening
<mhall119> boghison: all system features will be mitigated by the user and some trusted application, we don't plan to give apps direct access to those things
<mrbrownstone> what time does th9is start in the uk~?
<kirk> mrbrownstone: youtube is down
<mhall119> boghison: now just for clarity, when we talk about what apps will have access to, we're speaking strictly about apps that go through our store. You can still side-load unconfined apps or run any code you want on your phone, even making direct calls into the kernel if you like, but we're not going to ship those ourselves because we can't ensure the user's safety
<boghison> QUESTION What's with the concept that if you plug a keyboard, mouse and display your phone becomes a computer? Is that going to be available in Ubuntu Touch or was that a Just For Fun concept?
<mhall119> mrbrownstone: 1500 UTC, but we're stuck with only chat today
<talky> +balloons  A smartwatch with scopes that work with desktop ant touch will be a nice edtition to the ubuntu expirience
<balloons> talky, ohh interesting.. scopes on the watch, I like it
<eLTee> QUESTION: are there any webites or online tutorials you recommend to help someone get started on developing apps for Ubuntu
<mhall119> boghison: it will be available, yes, the biggest hurdle we have right now is making Unity 8, our shell on phones and tablets, work well enough on the desktop that it can be used instead of Unity 7
<mhall119> eLTee: yes! http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> eLTee, developer.ubuntu.com is the place for all things app development
<boghison> QUESTION Will Ubuntu Touch be rooted?
<mhall119> that will give you instructions on installing the Ubuntu SDK, explain how apps and scopes work, give you tutorials to learn how to write both, as well as how to publich them into the store
<balloons> eLTee, and right here on freenode, #ubuntu-app-devel is a busy chat where you can talk and share about what you are working on
<eLTee> Thank you
<mhall119> boghison: it is on the images Canonical provides, and our intention is to give users the same access on their phones as they have on their desktop
<mhall119> but of course we can't dictate what OEMs do, because it's all free as in freedom :)
<balloons> boghison, regardless of how you interact with your phablet device, it is indeed a full version of ubuntu underneath.. which is awesome
<boghison> QUESTION How differently will Unity 8 Desktop look from Unity 8 Phone?
<mhall119> boghison: I expect it to be somewhere between Unity 8 on the phone and Unity 7 on the desktop
<mhall119> so it will have the functionality of Unity 7, but more of the visual look of Unity 8
<mhall119> Scopes will work like they do on the phone, not the way they do on the desktop right now
<kirk> QUESTION is Unity 8 in Alpha, Beta or elsewhere?
<boghison> QUESTION Are there plans to reenable the JS Unity APIs?
<WhoooooaaaaMan> What's a website?
<mhall119> kirk: Unity 8 for phones is "stable" in as far as software for an unreleased phone can be
<kirk> ty mhall119
<mhall119> boghison: yes! you can join #ubuntu-webapps for more on that, but with our new browser and Oxide components we hope to bring those back in a way that is much more reliable than before
<boghison> QUESTION When will the Design Guidelines be updated?
<the_Seppi> QUESTION what is your opinion to Linux Mint becoming more popular than Ubuntu?
<kirk> O_o
<kirk> it isn't
<mhall119> boghison: soon I hope, we just brought in a contractor to help us update them, since the rest of the design team was overloaded with work
<mhall119> the_Seppi: I think Linux Mint serves an audience that Ubuntu doesn't, so I'm glad it exists and I applaud the work they are doing
<boghison> QUESTION Custom indicators in Unity 8?
<boghison> Also applies to Touch
<kirk> distrowatch clicks are not an accurate guage of a distro's actual usage
<the_Seppi> +mhall119 what specific audience do you mean?
<mhall119> boghison: eventually yes, there is work that needs to be done to determine how they will fit in with out confinement and lifecycle management restrictions, just like we had to do to allow 3rd party scopes, but it will happen
<boghison> QUESTION Very strangely awesome: GTK apps on phones and tablets?
<mhall119> the_Seppi: people who wanted a UI that wasn't available on Ubuntu, more recent versions of some apps, and non-free components by default
<mhall119> the_Seppi: I would like it if more of those made their way back into the Ubuntu archives, and we're starting to see that with Cinnamon and MATE packages specifically
<mhall119> boghison: we have some patches to GTK to make it work on Mir, this is based on the work done to make Gtk work on Wayland, so they would be able to run at least. However, the bigger issue is making apps usable on small touch screens, which is going to make most of the desktop apps you're familiar with unusable on phones (tablets might be a bit easier)
<the_Seppi> +mhall119 thank your for your answer.
<boghison> Yes I know that GTK runs on Mir, it was more of a design perspective
<mhall119> boghison: if somebody makes a mobile-friendly app with Gtk, then yes it should work on Ubuntu phones
<boghison> QUESTION When will Unity 8 + Mir come to Ubuntu (Desktop)?
<mhall119> however, Qt and the Ubuntu UI Toolkit make writing scalable, convergence-ready applications far easier, so that's what we recommend and support
<alejandro_> When does it start?
<mhall119> boghison: there's a separate ISO for testing that today, we hope to have it usable by 15.04's as an installable option, and then to have it the default in 15.10
<talky> +balloons A good feature to have,as it will give convergents a boost in user friendliness becouse if the scopes sinc with oneanother then the transition will be almost seamless
<mhall119> alejandro_: youtube is down for maintenance, so we don't have video today. But we're still taking questions here in the chat room
<balloons> boghison, if you want to check it out today, grab the image and boot it
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<mhall119> ^^ +1
<mhall119> it won't work with proprietary video drivers, but if you have Intel or an open source driver it should work
<boghison> QUESTION Will Ubuntu (phone + tablet) support different user accounts?
<balloons> talky, it's a cool idea
<mhall119> boghison: yes, the tablet UI already exposes this, but there's still quite a bit of work left to do to make it work well
<balloons> boghison, like multi-user support on the same device I assume?
<boghison> Yes
<guest114> i tried it once. wasn't able to slide away the welcome screen to begin with. any troubleshooting here?
<boghison> QUESTION Where are the docs for Online Accounts?
<balloons> guest114, the unity8 image?
<mhall119> boghison: API docs or something more generic?
<guest114> balloons: yes
<boghison> Well to add a custom online account. AFAIK there's some xml files involved, I read it once on stackoverflow but can't remember anything
<mhall119> boghison: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts/ has the API docs for QML
<mhall119> and http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.10/OnlineAccounts/ for HTML5
<boghison> So custom accounts, or only access to accounts
<boghison> ?
<mhall119> boghison: I don't think we have docs yet for adding an Account type, we're still working out how to safely allow 3rd parties to provide those in Click packages, but we'll get that published as soon as we can
<boghison> Yes, that's what I meant. Like a package to add another account (not present in the built-ins)
<balloons> guest114, ahh, well try an updated image.. But you were trying on real hardware yes? What graphics card
<mhall119> boghison: that's being worked on, our Reminders app needs that functionality to add an Evernote account provider, so it's moving forward it's just not ready yet
<boghison> QUESTION Will Mir be updated to launch apps faster?
<talky> QUESTION:Will or how will ubuntu touch manage photo backup/nude selgie leak engine
<talky> *selfie
<balloons> guest114, I've not heard of someone having that problem, most failures are the session doesn't start. If it starts things seem to go fine
<mhall119> boghison: Mir isn't actually the problem, it's a combination of upstart and Qt that's the main bottleneck, and both are being worked on to improve app launch times
<boghison> QUESTION Why doesn't Ubuntu allow apps to run in the background? How will an app send notifications for example (yes I know there's a HTTP API)
<mhall119> talky: we no longer provide a cloud storage service ourselves, so you would need to use something like DropBox or ownCloud, it's up to you to pick one that meets your security and convenience needs
<mhall119> boghison: for battery and performance reasons, it's one of the main things that kills Android battery life and we'd like to avoid it as much as possible
<boghison> Well I can't say that the battery time is better than on Android, in fact I think it's worse. And android runs tons of background services
<mhall119> boghison: so when needs arise we have been trying to provide system-level services to handle those uses cases, for example the download manager and media hub, where we can control and optimize them
<talky> QUESTION:will tv apear in the newsfied any time soon
<guest114> balloons, yes indeed I tried on real hardware, but only through live usb
<talky> *feed
<balloons> guest114, that sounds good. If you are able, do file a bug from the live session. I assume you can still get to a VT session
<mhall119> boghison: yes, we're shrinking a desktop OS down to a phone, where Android is growing a phone OS up, so it's going to be harder for us to manage battery and speed, all the more reason to avoid letting those get out of control
<simonxciv> QUESTION: will core apps be extensible, such as online backup via 3rd party cloud storage in Gallery as a primary example
<boghison> Sure, but sometimes apps will need to have custom services, I mean you implement one system service for every app (download manager, notifications, media-hub) but that's not enough
<guest114> VT session?
<mhall119> talky: not any time soon, no, SmartTVs in general haven't been in the news much, and lack of OEM interest in the TV, combined with real OEM interest in the phones, has caused us to shift our attention
<boghison> From a battery perspective one service is awesome, but...
<mhall119> simonxciv: it's all open source, and we're an open company, so we will accept patches to add useful functionality to any part of Ubuntu, but for backup I think we'd want a more flexible solution that adding service-specific code to apps
<mhall119> boghison: yes, there will likely be use cases we can't handle by just providing more system-level services, but we're going to try to avoid that as much as we can
<simonxciv> Thanks, that makes more sense :)
<talky> QUESTION:Is there a set size for the ui,i mean if a plug a 7 inch screen to a desktop will it show the tablet ui
<boghison> You should probably make another policy thingy-entry (usermetrics, video, audio that's what I mean)
<mhall119> boghison: and of course the lifecycle management may be different when running this on a desktop, where battery concerns are less prominent
<mhall119> talky: when we have a desktop UI for Unity 8, then you will get that when you plug it into a large monitor with a keyboard and mouse
<mhall119> talky: if you plug it into a large touch-screen without a keyboard and mouse, then it should stick with the tablet UI
<eLTee> QUESTION: will the Ubuntu Software center be overhauled when Unity 8 is introduced in 16.04? Or will there be two App stores in the desktop?
<boghison> QUESTION Will there be a voice assistant?
<mhall119> the whole point is to make the UI fit the form factor
<mhall119> for those who joined after we started, please prefix your questions with QUESTION in all caps so I don't miss it
<mhall119> eLTee: it will be replaced by the scope we have in Unity 8 on phones I would imagine, but most of the desktop UI/UX decisions are still up in the air, so it's all subject to change
<mhall119> boghison: maybe one day, but not to begin with
<boghison> Please use wiki+wolfram alpha
<boghison> It'll be like the information mastermind
<talky> QUESTION:How will touch work with newer 64bit arm devices
<mhall119> maybe somebody in our community can build a nice proof-of-concept to show it off :)
<simonxciv> QUESTION: what have been the biggest changes to Ubuntu desktop this cycle?
<mhall119> talky: we work closely with Linaro to make sure our software has good support, I don't expect you will see any difference
<mhall119> simonxciv: I honestly don't know, I'm still on 14.04, but we should have some desktop folks on the Ubuntu Engineering Live hangout tomorrow at 1400 UTC to answer that
<mhall119> simonxciv: a lot of the work has been going into getting Unity 8 to run as a desktop session so we can start working on it over the 15.04 development cycle
<boghison> Should I bomb you with any more questions?
<mhall119> sure, we have 30 second left :)
<gebi> hi :)
<mhall119> hi gebi
<gebi> damn... just saw your g+ post about onair
<boghison> QUESTION What apps will be included in the RTM? And what's the future of the doc viewer app?
<mhall119> we won't have a recorded video for this session, since YouTube was down, but you can refer back to the IRC logs any time: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/16/%23ubuntu-on-air.html
<eLTee> Thanks guys! I enjoyed the chat session!
<guest114> I find this IRC more engaging
<gebi> any questions still allowed :)?
<mhall119> boghison: it's up to the OEM which apps to install by default. You can probably expect the basics like phone, address book, messaging, browser. Beyond that I can't say for sure
<WhoooooaaaaMan> Show us the Ubuntu Tablet!!
<mhall119> gebi: yes!
 * balloons holds up ubuntu tablet
<mhall119> boghison: as for document viewer, we're re-starting development on that because it's been stalled for a while, popey is our Core Apps driver so if you're interested in helping out please give him a ping
<boghison> QUESTION How different will the tablet UI look from the Phone ui?
<balloons> boghison, ^^ indeed
<mhall119> boghison: the main difference is the side-stage, which lets you run two apps side-by-side on the screen
<balloons> boghison, the phablet UI behaves in a similar manner. You may have seen the sidestage which lets 2 apps run side by side
<boghison> And that's all?
<mhall119> apps will be able to offer more/different features with the extra screen space on a tablet too
<balloons> boghison, did you want them to be different? the app layouts are also expanded
<boghison> What is the required size the to have a sidestage, cause there are a lot of phablets nowadays
<mhall119> boghison: the biggest difference will come from the apps themselves, not Unity
<balloons> boghison, atm, 10 inches is the only builds to ever have sidestage
<guest114> I guess with time one should start thinking of a continuous change in UI
<cod3man> [question] can ubuntu be installed on a projector based monitor where you are writing on a specially crafted monitor with a special pen?
<boghison> What about 7 inch tablets in landscape?
<boghison> Although that should be pretty small I guess
<mhall119> cod3man: that will all depend on hardware and driver support, the only way to tell is to try
<mhall119> boghison: the problem with 7 inch tablets in landscape will be that the side-stage will run apps in portrait, and there won't be quite enough height to make that work well
<guest114> there are phones with multiple apps running side by side on screen
<gebi> QUESTION: what is the "service" ubuntu will use to sync between desktop/tablet/mobile after ubuntu one was closed down?
<mhall119> guest114: yes, it's technically possible, but it comes down to whether or not it provides a good user experience
<boghison> I have a question related to cod3man's
<talky> QUESTION:What does cononical say about puting custom versions of touch on devices and selling them
<boghison> What if Ubuntu will become Universal, automatically detect device features and adapt
<mhall119> gebi: we don't offer a file-sync service or even recommend a specific one. App data, however, can still use U1DB to sync data between instances of the app on different devices
<mhall119> talky: as long as you follow our public trademark use policy then it's allowed
<guest114> mhall119: indeed. But at least in landscape mode it should be possible from aui perspective.
<mhall119> talky: but the policy is granted for community use, so if you make a business out of it you'll likely need to license the trademark
<gebi> mhall119: so that means each app provider has to run it's own servers as a backend to U1DB?
<mhall119> guest114: it depends on how much vertical space you have for the sidestage when the device is in landscape
<guest114> coming to think of it, portrait mode in smaller tablets might not gain much with a side stage too
<mhall119> gebi: no, U1DB will still sync through Canonical's servers, we just don't do file storage anymore
<boghison> OK bye, had a wonderful time :)
<mhall119> thanks everybody for coming, sorry about the video problems but we had quite a good session anyway!
<gebi> mhall119: ah so ubuntu one is still available to be used as a backend for U1DB,  thats nice (butting those dl380 to good use ;)
<mhall119> we'll be back again next week at hte same day and time, hopefully with video
<gebi> damn auto correct, putting
<cod3man> [question] What I am trying to work is something like this, the cpu is you normal cpu that you use at home, but the monitor is projected on special board the purpose of which is to record your handwritning digitally(a demo here:http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CEoQtwIwCA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DP7NfZfiCWgk&ei=s18YVPiHHtiMuATmlYHAAQ&usg=AFQjCNHjx9Oi7foBp
<mhall119> you can also join #ubuntu-touch and #ubuntu-app-devel if you have more questions about apps of the phone
<talky> QUESTION:When it launches how much security will the click store have ie cheking for trojan horses in apps
<mhall119> talky: Click packages and app confinement are designed to make trojan horses useless on Ubuntu
<mhall119> so even if somebody writes malicious code, it can't do anythign bad without the user's consent
<gebi> QUESTION: when will there be a deep integration of systemd in ubuntu (if ever)?
<mhall119> cod3man: like I said it'll come down to driver support, such a projector would need to give Ubuntu input events just like a mouse or wacom tablet would. If it does that, it should "just work". If it doesn't then it won't
<mhall119> gebi: it'll probably progress slowly over the next development cycle or two, I know pitti is already working on it to make sure the stage is set for us to start the transition
<mhall119> alright everybody, thanks for coming and please come back next week with more questions :)
<gebi> nice, good to hear :)!
<cod3man> Such a driver isn't available, and I don't have the source code for the windows, and moreover I am not competent enough in developing my own source code.Is there anyone who would like to work on this project?
<cod3man> Or guide me where to begin with
<mhall119> cod3man: you might want to try and find some kernel developers who work on the input stack
<talky> +mhall119 So you dont chek
<mhall119> talky: no, we don't do code reviews on apps in the click store, because they're safe no matter what
<talky> +mhall119 When will maizu pop the mx4 with touch on the market
<mhall119> talky: we have to wait for Meizu to announce when and what model they'll ship Ubuntu on, I don't have any information on that, sorry
<talky> +mhall119 But it's guarantee
<talky> guaranteed*
<mhall119> talky: nothing is guaranteed in life, but Meizu has committed to releasing a phone with Ubuntu on it, yes
<mhall119> I am confident in saying that it will happen, and it will happen this year, I just don't know exactly when or what model it will be
 * mhall119 hopes for the MX4 though, that's a nice bit of hardware right there
<talky> +mhall119 so that means that an image that can be used on a day to day beses is ready
<mhall119> talky: yes, I'm using it as my only phone on my Nexus 4 already
<mhall119> have been for a year, actually, but in the past 6 months it's really become ready for daily use
<talky> +mhall119  when will it hit the public?
<mhall119> talky: there are already public images for the Nexus 4, Nexus 7 (2013) and Nexus 10, we update those pretty regularly
<mhall119> talky: if you have one of those, you can find out how to install Ubuntu on them here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<talky> +mhall119 When will cononical unleash the robot apocolypse
<balloons> talky, ssh! don't wake them!
<talky> Were can I get some help with the touch emulator
<mhall119> talky: #ubuntu-touch is your best bet
<misroku> hi
<frenda> What for is this channel?
<princ3> hi there !
<mhall119> hi
<mhall119> the live session has ended, you can re-read the chat logs here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/16/%23ubuntu-on-air.html
<swaveck> hello, have you finished this webcast?
<swaveck> I see only "starting soon" message
<mhall119> swaveck: yeah, unfortunately youtube down-time meant we couldn't use video today, so it was all on IRC
<mhall119> swaveck: you can read the chat long at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/16/%23ubuntu-on-air.html
<swaveck> thanks michael, good lecture before going to bed
<Gaston__> Hello!
<romanix> nothing happens ...
<mhall119> sorry guys, the session was hours ago
<abpabp> who thinks ubuntu.com should be served over https (or at least the downloads) ?
<abpabp> is anyone here?
<Arciu> hello
<FujiMan> hey
<abpabp> hey
<abpabp> can either of you think why the ubuntu install images arent served over https ?
<FujiMan> I usually get images by torrent. what advantages would it be better over https?
<abpabp> the torrents are served over http which allows for a man in the middle
<abpabp> i should say the .torrent files
<abpabp> and so are the hashes
<abpabp> for verification of a download
<abpabp> i read the latest spyfiles on wikileaks and it seems that some of its products can be used by malicious third partys
<abpabp> to "pathch" downloaded files in transit
<abpabp> patch
<abpabp> finfisher is nasty stuff
<abpabp> anyone left ?
<Bourgeois> What is the status with the Ubuntu Edge?
<gizzy_> hello
<gizzy_> any1 ere
<gizzy_> 1 2 1 2 is dis thing workin ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-17
<sumit> Hi, I would like to know if there are other open source solutiona like Monit to monitor services/processes?
<dholbach> good morning
<divya> in MAAS i find very difficult to import boot images and i have tried to do it mannualy but did  not work
<nadim> Guys I'm here by accident, but I would to ask one question: are you really serious about replacing gnome with unity? It's not an april joke anymore? :S
<who_me> nadim, troll harder
<nadim> thought someone will say this
<justCarakas> o/
<Guest30632> test
<Guest30632> hello word
<Guest30632> Hello everybody
<runcrack> hola?
<dandinho> BOm dia
<runcrack> ^_^
<mhall119> hi everybody, we'll be starting the broadcast in just a few moments
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/17/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<justCarakas> starting soon, whooooohooooo
<runcrack> no se ve nada .__.
<Swalzoom> Yahhoo!
<justCarakas> still black screen
<justCarakas> you are live
<popey> \o/
<justCarakas> no popey cat this time ? :p
<jcastro> someoen have a link to the chromium PDF thing he's talking about?
<mhall119> we're live! ask your questions here starting with "QUESTION"
<popey> justCarakas: he was here a minute ago!
<DS-McGuire> Ah! I is late!
<DS-McGuire> It will be on the calendar right?
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: what will be? the developer desktop meeting?
<jcastro> QUESTION: Is chromium going to be supported in 14.10? wondering why there's a focus on those plugins
<DS-McGuire> mhall119: Yes, sorry :)
<nikwen> QUESTION: Will we be able to run the devel-proposed channel on the commercially available Ubuntu phones built by BQ and Meizu?
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: we'll announce it on the Ubuntu social media accounts
<mhall119> the ubuntuonair calendar isn't automatic
<DS-McGuire> mhall119: Okay, thanks.
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: How easy would it be to take what has been done on the nexus 4 and modify it for other phones? I am not talking about community porting I am talking about an official phone launch such as the MX4.
<willcooke> jcastro, yes Chromium will be supported in 14.10.  The reason for the PDF plug in is that it was recently made open source and so we could easily include it, and also because we think its super useful.
<jcastro> oh ok.
<willcooke> where "we" == "me"
<willcooke> ;)
<mhall119> royal "we"
<willcooke> :)
<nikwen> sil2100: Thanks for answering the question. :)
<sil2100> nikwen: yw! Sorry I currently couldn't give a fully complete answer ;)
<bananah> hi all
<bananah> george has a nice cam and good mike :D
<jcastro> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2014/09/09/deploying-elasticsearch-clusters-with-juju/
<willcooke> mhall119, word on the street is that the PDF plugin probably wouldnt work
<jcastro> logitech c920, has noise cancelling mics, it's the way to go
<mhall119> willcooke: I suspected it might not, probably has a rendering path completely separate from HTML
<bananah> nice :D
<popey> gah, my laptop chose to use the internal mic, not my external one
<mhall119> you sounded fine
<DS-McGuire> popey: Still sounded great.
<bananah> is that a sword in the corner? (katana)
<popey> hehe, thanks
<popey> i think it is bananah
<bananah> :>>
<justCarakas> i first read that you said the katana was a banana popey
<mhall119> a very sharp banana
<popey> oof ☻
<popey> banana for scale
<fdassdf> QUESTION: sorry if this was already answered, but what is Krillin?  (Aside from a DBZ character apparently)
<popey> fdassdf: a device code name
<fdassdf> popey: Is it a device from BQ/Meizu?
<fdassdf> OR is that top secret?
<popey> can't say, but that wouldn't be surprising.
<fdassdf> Sounds about right, since it suddenly appeared in the landing emails without explanation ;)
<popey> heh
<bananah> i bet it's really sharp
<bananah> thanks! ))
<sil2100> It's wooden! ;)
<arghmynameisgone> I don't know what it is yet, but I want a Krillin
<remon1496> QUESTION: is there coming a client for easely porting ubuntu touch to an other phone?
<remon1496> thank you! clearly answered
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<apmauj> so... whats new?
<dave2712> Hey popey, Congratulations on Ubuntu MATE becoming an official flavour.
<Hugo31> Hello friends
<Hugo31> I have a question about Ubuntu
<Hugo31> Why it is not possible to adjust the color deph ?
<Hugo31> I know it's default 16 millions colors, now it's very heavy !!!! A human eye can only see 6 million colors
<Hugo31> Let me give you an exemple : I play tetris on Facebook games with my A8 5600k / 16Gb memory computer AND IT IS TO SLOW !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hugo31> If you want Ubuntu to conquier the world (witch i wish you) you better understand that it has to be operational for playing - at least - simple games ^^
<Hugo31> Some guy's may be very happy loosing a game with a wonderfull 16 millions colors screen. BUT SOME OTHERS WISH TO WIN IT EVENT USING GRAYSCALE SCREEN !! :)
<Kapanda> Question: Are you planning a world wide distribution of the ubuntu phones.
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-18
<wissman> question: How can i install apps on ubuntu touch? And where can i find them?
<dholbach> good morning
<starfire_> hello
<starfire_> did the ubuntu on air is live now?
<starfire_> or it was recorded from yesterday?
<davmor2> starfire_: yesterday probably
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
<amedcj> Hi there. Is there anyone know when can I buy an Ubuntu Phone?
<morocha-ardiente> hola querubines
<rubia-candente69> hola querubin
<rubia-candente69> hello baby
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-20
<Marius> hi all
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-21
<Matthew1> ,
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-15
<greyback> o/
<alan_g_> o/
<LeHappyFrog> hi all!
<LeHappyFrog> !start
<balloons> hello everyone!
<dpm> hey all
<kgunn> hi guys
<dpm> about to start in a minute
<LeHappyFrog> i have countless QUESTIONS :prefix:
<LeHappyFrog> Live stream is starting soon
<LeHappyFrog> QUESTION: what is the status of non intel drivers for mir/unity8? i have a really bad time running unity8 on amd/nvidia
<greyback> stream working
<la_juyis> yeah!
<dpm> thanks LeHappyFrog, we'll take your question next :)
<dpm> thanks for confirming the stream works
<theBest> QUESTION: How will a ubuntu store look/work with all the snapy apps in it for different devices like phone, desktop, mycroft, robots, fridges...
<LeHappyFrog> :D works for me
<LeHappyFrog> QUESTION is possible to develop apps for ubuntu phone on other ubuntu based distros like Ubuntu MATE, lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu etc
<pavakpaul> QUESTION: Raspberry Pi got official touchscreen display. What about Ubuntu touch support for Raspberry Pi 2? It'd be great I think.
<LeHappyFrog> QUESTION: how do i install ubuntu snappy personal on a spare partition? the image doesn't appear to have an installer
<dholbach> QUESTION: Can you maybe talk a bit about testing and QA of Mir and Unity8 and how it changed over time and how good things are working nowadays?
<dshimer> QUESTION: Can you explain the timeline and steps that will eventually give me a stable Unity 8 based desktop on which I can use all my current programs. I have been committed to always running the default desktop 6 month releases, how will my life evolve over the next few years?
<aresminos> QUESTION: will you consider to officialy support ubuntu touch on Nexus 5 in the future since Nexus 4 is getting pretty old?
<LeHappyFrog> QUESTION: how one install and test Unity8?
<concerned_user> Question : Hello, I'd like to ask if you guys are developing ubuntu touch for Samsung smart phones? Right now it is available in very limited devices and think Ubuntu can and have a fair chance to compete with Cyanogen on alternate Operating System on smart phones market. Thank you.
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Is there still work ongoing to add libinput support to mir.
<jnxd> QUESTION: Any news on the work on getting proxy and WPA(2) Enterprise working with ubuntu touch? As of now, I am only able to access net on the browser and webviews, and that too after much cli-foo.
<dpm> thanks everyone for the great questions!
<LeHappyFrog> QUESTION: lots of games are made in SDL/SDL2. are there plans to help those devs to easily port the games to ubuntu phone? maybe official SDL templates in SDK?
<theBest> QUESTION: How is the work with the design team? Do you only code what they give you or do you code/design something for yourselfe and than show the design team what you came up with?
<LeHappyFrog> QUESTION: any plans for ubuntu game center? i probably has the best score in Falldown game but nobody can see it :(. maybe a simple api so you can send scores using ubuntu one
<LeHappyFrog> on desktop :D
<bregma> apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<LeHappyFrog> ^^ ok thanks, on intel only, right?
<anpok> LeHappyFrog: on mesa based graphics drivers
<LeHappyFrog> but thanks :P
<LeHappyFrog> i can challange you on that :D
<davidcalle> ---> http://askubuntu.com/questions/447891/how-to-install-unity-8
<dpm> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<anpok> LeHappyFrog: i.e. kvm-qxl, current radeons or amd apus, and most new nvidias should work
<peter-bittner> QUESTION: What percentage of Canonical is working / are focused on Ubuntu Touch? Just to give us a feeling...
<LeHappyFrog> should :P
<goddard> will ubuntu touch work with Nexus 6 CDMA ever?  Was that answered?
<mhall119> goddard: IIRC, there was some copyright or licensing issues around CDMA, plus it's a deprecated technology, so it's probably not going to be worth the effort
<nik90> jnxd: Pretty sure WPA(2) Entreprise support landed with OTA-5. I am able to connect to eduroam which uses WPA2 Entreprise.
<jnxd> WPA2 enterprise needs a username and password rather than just a passkey
<jnxd> The bug for proxy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1452291
<goddard> mhall119: will ubuntu touch work with the Nexus 6 then?  It does have the ability to use GSM networks as well.
<theBest> Could also connect to eduroam but only once. If I now put in the passwort it does not work anymore. Anoyone knows why?
<nik90> jnxd: ok, so? You can still enter the username and password through the UI.
<mhall119> goddard: if somebody ports it, sure, that's how the Nexus 5 got Ubuntu
<ahayzen> nik90, eduroam \o/
<davidcalle> re: WPA2, this bug implies it's been released https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1241986
<bregma> SDL does not support GL|ES so it may never be ported to the phone:  SDL2 has a native Mir port so it should be easy
<nik90> ahayzen: \o
<jnxd> nik90: I cannot. I have to edit te file in etc/Net.../sys.../<Wifi_Name>
<mhall119> LeHappyFrog: there are several SDL-based games for the phone in the store already
<ahayzen> and yeah i've been using eduroam on my device all week, has a few quirks but it works, and you have to enter a username and password for that
<LeHappyFrog> QUESTION: is there any support for gamepads in qml? i want to code a simple qml apps that uses the gamepad in qml
<LeHappyFrog> mhall119: yes but there is no official template
<mhall119> LeHappyFrog: ah, I see what you're saying, file a wish-list bug against lp:ubuntu-sdk to create one
<goddard> mhall119: i am no expert on phones but i heard on xda it is a problem with lollipop?
<LeHappyFrog> i will :D thanks michael :P
<mhall119> goddard: could be, I don't think we're using the latest Android kernel for our images, and the Nexus 6 probably requires it
<nik90> jnxd: no idea why..When I first connected with my university eduroam wifi, it prompted me for username, password and other details necessary to connect to it via WPA 2 Entreprise.
<nik90> jnxd: now that you know that WPA 2 Entreprise support landed, it is best to report a bug for your case.
<nik90> but support in the UI has definitely landed for a long time.
<goddard> mhall119: damn wish some one knew :D
<LeHappyFrog> QUESTION: i've seen so many people running ubuntu/unity7 on surface, nvidia shield, random chinese intel tables, when will they be able to run unity8 on them
<jnxd> nik90: I'll have to check the reproducibility. could just be that it was already saved and so it didn't ask me
<nik90> jnxd: I did just notice now that I cannot edit the username of the connection that I already have saved. The only way is to forget the network and start from scratch.
<davidcalle> QtGamepad -> QML (french) https://guillaumebelz.wordpress.com/2013/11/18/qt-gamepad-utilisation-du-gamepad-en-qml/
<LeHappyFrog> i love le french :D thanks
<amp> QUESTION:  How is it different to run legacy X11 apps on X11/Unity7 and running them on (X)Mir/Unity8, security wise? How are the apps isolated? How do you compare the protection level from proprietary apps? (For example apps spying on my personal data from filesystem/other apps/etc. on X11/Unity7 and Mir/Unity8)?
<davidcalle> Le QtGamepad :)
<jnxd> nik90: I'm more concerned with the proxy trouble. WPA2 Ent. is one time only, but I'll have to change proxy often if I get a data plan or use somewhere else's wifi
<nik90> jnxd: pretty sure proxy support hasn't landed afaik. so :/
<LeHappyFrog> :)) davidcalle
<jnxd> nik90: you can't change the personal one's passkey too. try making a hotspot on your PC.
<nik90> jnxd: true. I suspect editing network connections UI needs to be implemented.
<bregma> amp, legacy apps on Unity8 are isolated by running confined in a container with separate XMir instances for each application and apparmor guarding other infrastructure
<LeHappyFrog> QUESTION: any plans for a snappy based x86 tablet (that can run steam). basically i want a tablet that i can use as a gaming console with a gamepad on bluetooth. how well does xmir performs? like running dota2
<suman> hallo
<davidcalle> LeHappyFrog, actually, dota2 doesn't need xmir, it can run natively on mir https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAWVFAIaleQ :)
<bregma> LeHappyFrog, our tests show DOTA2 runs just great on XMir on x86 using a regular desktop
<peter-bittner> QUESTION: Could we have an on-air session with the Ubuntu design team? To help better understand the design decisions and the roadmap we should expect.
<davidcalle> bregma, oh, was it xmir in the video ? ^
<LeHappyFrog> uuu nice :D
<anpok> sdl2 on mir
<bregma> davidcalle, no, it was Mir, but there are issues running Steam without XMir
<davidcalle> bregma, oh, right
<bregma> the Steam client itself
<LeHappyFrog> QUESTION: is it possible to copy paste from xmir to a qml app?
<LeHappyFrog> this is probably the best ubuntuonair video :))
<dpm> peter-bittner, good idea, we'll note it down as our next guest suggestions
<amp> QUESTION:  How is it different to run legacy X11 apps on X11/Unity7 and running them on (X)Mir/Unity8, security wise? How are the apps isolated? How do you compare the protection level from proprietary apps? (For example apps spying on my personal data from filesystem/other apps/etc. on X11/Unity7 and Mir/Unity8)?
<nik90> LeHappyFrog: Dota 2 is based on Source 2 which will support Vulkan API which in turn *should* well in Wayland/Mir.
<LeHappyFrog> thanks! :D
<LeHappyFrog> please invite Kevin Gunn more often :D
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> we'll do :)
<LeHappyFrog> he's pretty cool :D all ubuntu devs are ;D
<LeHappyFrog> but ogra is the best
<LeHappyFrog> #1
<kgunn> yes ogra is undeniably the best ;)
<LeHappyFrog> :P
<popey> haha
<jnxd> QUESTION: In one of the earlier episodes, there was a mention of someone providing theme suggestions for ub. phone. Can you recall where I can find that?
<LeHappyFrog> if you encounter bugs, i think it's safe to just blame popey
<popey> so they say
<LeHappyFrog> :d
<user20> Question Is there any image for the desktop with unity 8 available for testing, which is newer than May 2015?
<bregma> user20, no, the desktop-next images was discontinued, and the Ubuntu Personal is not yet ready
<user20> ok thanks
<davidcalle> user20, no image, but a package: http://askubuntu.com/questions/447891/how-to-install-unity-8
<user20> ok then I will test that, thanks
<Thibaut> QUESTION: Will there be a new set of desktop widgets for convergent apps?
<mhall119> Thibaut: they are in the works, just starting to land
<nik90> Thibaut: desktop widgets?
<mhall119> Thibaut: such as https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/08/10/adaptive-page-layouts/
<Thibaut> Yes desktop widgets
<Thibaut> no
<Thibaut> widgets for an app, like a button or drop-down
<mhall119> Thibaut: right, adaptive page layouts are layout components for desktop apps, buttons should be the same, drop-downs are being re-designed for desktop use too
<mhall119> menu widgets are also being worked on
<nik90> Thibaut: at the moment, the swipe delete actions convert to a right-click menu for list items.
<mhall119> all of the existing components are being reviewed for desktop usecases
<nik90> that work is definitely being worked on at the moment.
<Thibaut> what about the header-bar?
<mhall119> Thibaut: see the link I posted, it shows a little of that
<nik90> well header-bar works nicely with the adaptivepagelayout that mhall119 linked
<nik90> apps still don't have traditional menus
<mhall119> there are more designs for handling header actions in a desktop environment too
<nik90> but that's requires deeper support from the platform.
<mhall119> Thibaut: remember that the goal is same-code, same-widgets, every-device, so there won't be a separate set of widgets for the desktop
<dpm> thanks everyone!
<Thibaut> Yes and thats why I did wonder when the desktop version of widgets land
<Thibaut> thx for the info
<davidcalle> Thibaut, there is going to be adaptative widgets, eg. list items you slide left and right on the phone for options, will be replaced by right clicks options on desktop.
<davidcalle> Thibaut, look for the ubuntu-ui-toolkit project on Launchpad, there is a "staging" PPA that allows you to follow it quite closely (usung Ubuntu.Components 1.3 in QML)
<davidcalle> using*
<fahim> when ubuntu phone will be released in Asian country like Bangladesh?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-16
<Guest84114> hi
<Guest84114> i want to develop a exam system for computer engineers
<naveen> Why Ubuntu is not changing it's unity
<naveen> Why Ubuntu is providing LTS for some reasons
<naveen> KDE along with unity is good ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-09-20
<tsimonq2> I have a question I want answered on the Q&A, just one
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: How do you explain your job to people who don't know much about technology? What specifically do you tell them that you do?
<tsimonq2> I can't attend the Q&A because of school, so there
<dholbach> thanks tsimonq2
<dpm> hi everyone, all up for the Q&A? :-)
<wololo_666> QUESTION: What tree you would like to be?
<mhsabbagh> Did the session start or not yet?
<dpm> about to go live! :)
<dholbach> god, no tree questions please! :)
<HomoSapienInfint> QUESTION: What be you would like to tree?
<CooCooCoo> QUESTION: can snaps access mir?
<mhall119> QUESTION: What applications/services do you run from a snap today?
<CooCooCoo> QUESTION: when will the snaps work on the phone and how will the phone update images be just plain snaps?
<CooCooCoo> QUESTION: can you make a snap from ubuntu sdk?
<CooCooCoo> QUESTION: how will the snap deal with different architectures? do we need to make a separate snap for every architecture or it can be bundeled toghether? arm x86 etc
<CooCooCoo> QUESTION: why refresh and not update? why find and not search etc
<mhall119> "It's complicated" is my common answer
<sergiusens> mvo mir interface works, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/mir-snaps/ (kgunn keeps it in check with most releases)
<mhall119> that was for anybody, really
<niemeyer> I'll answer that one too: mup (the bot, that everyone knows and loves), spread, telegram, mongodb, gromit-mpx, spotify, makemkv, ...
<dpm> thanks!
<ahayzen> QUESTION: If you are creating an app that just depends on Qt or Gtk and you don't care about the display server, are you expected to include all the plugs for X, mir and wayland in your snapcraft? Or are you expected to choose one of them, and then will the display server run inside what the user is using, eg Mir on X or Mir on wayland etc ?
<LarreaMikel_> I have a very silly question... what is the user and password for the Ubuntu Core 16 Images (for rp2)?
<LarreaMikel_> I've tried with ubuntu / ubuntu... but no luck
<niemeyer> LarreaMikel_: It's not a silly question, as it changed.. There's no default user or password.
<sebsebseb> hi
<niemeyer> sebsebseb: hi
<sergiusens> oh, for snaps I use telegram, vlc nextcloud and shout
<sergiusens> and if I did more doc editing I would use libreoffice too
<tim_s> hey, I'm late :)
<sebsebseb> niemeyer: hi
<sebsebseb> tim_s: so was I, I just joined
<LarreaMikel_> niemeyer: so I have to create a user? or is there another way to get into the system?
<sebsebseb> tim_s:  no time for our good question/s now or is there :d
<tim_s> QUESTION: (if not already answered): Any news about how/when the transition to snaps on the phone will happen?
<niemeyer> On update vs. refresh: snaps are much more lightweight and predictable on updates, and they update automatically by default. That's different from the typical apt update process, and we wanted to prevent that process from being misunderstood for historical reasons. Thus, refresh rather than update.
<niemeyer> +1
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: How many snap questinos were just answered ?
<tim_s> was my question answered before?
<sebsebseb> tim_s: no idea
<tim_s> ok :)
<niemeyer> tim_s: it was answered moments ago I think
<tim_s> whut how could I miss it
<niemeyer> tim_s: It was a bit vague, precisely because we don't have a clear picture on our end
<tim_s> ok
<tim_s> thanks :)
<niemeyer> tim_s: There's active and on going work, and we can definitely say that from our end (the snapd one)
<niemeyer> tim_s: But since we're not _on_ the phone team, we don't have any idea of dates
<tim_s> niemeyer: ah I see
<tim_s> Thanks :)
 * tim_s needs to watch this thing from the beginning ...
<sebsebseb> tim_s: h eh if you want,  feel a bit glad to be late to to this one and that it fininsehd a bit early, didnt' seem that exiting to me to beh onest
<mhall119> sebsebseb: that's what happens when you're late, it's just not as exciting without you :)
<sebsebseb> mhall119: h eh heh you think?
<tim_s> oh kay, that might be the case for you .-. I'm not that into the whole snap world yet, got to learn a bit more about it
<tim_s> s/a bit/a lot xD
<niemeyer> ahayzen: Not sure if your point got answered
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :-)
<niemeyer> ahayzen: It's okay to include all of them
<sebsebseb> tim_s: I think it's one of those things, that for users, doesn't really matter much, who cares as long as the softwre works and easy is to  install and new versions :)
<sebsebseb> tim_s: for developers on the other hand yes it matters more of course
<tim_s> ya, definitely.
<niemeyer> sebsebseb: Guessing what people care about is a surprisingly error prone subject
<sebsebseb> niemeyer: depends
<niemeyer> always
<niemeyer> Thanks all, we'll be hanging on #snappy with a lot of good folks if you'd like to chat further
<niemeyer> o/
<ahayzen> niemeyer, ok :-) it was just from an app devs point of view, i just want it to run on whatever the user already has, i don't care if that is Mir or Wayland as the toolkit is supposed to abstract that for us. But was wondering what the current situation is with snaps, i understand it is all moving and change at the moment though :-)
<tim_s> thank you and see you!
<ahayzen> thanks niemeyer :-)
<sebsebseb> mhall119: off topic, but did you get my form request, hopefully that will be accepted :)
<mhall119> sebsebseb: donations request>
<mhall119> ?
<sebsebseb> mhall119: yep
<sebsebseb> for an event
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-09-21
<sm_> exit
